# Best TT driving music



## Heath (Apr 12, 2016)

Lots of threads about music ie SD cards,B&O etc. Thought it might be interesting to see what a diverse lot we are who drive the TT. So how about picking your best 3 driving the TT songs. My 3 are
Radar Love by Golden Earring
Bad Company by 5 Finger Death Punch
Sweet Child Of Mine by Guns N' Roses


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

ZZ Top - Legs. Officially shaved 3 mins off my best time driving from the bowling alley to the pub in 1987 by turning the volume all the way up. 8) 
Robert Palmer - Addicted to Love
Billy Idol - Rebel Yell
Spin Doctors- Jimmy Olsen's Blues
Ocean Colour Scene - Riverboat Song

Got loads more. Dean Martin is currently the most played. Very cool.

VT


----------



## ThePhoenix (Mar 14, 2016)

Must have similar taste; I have your tracks 1 and 3 in the favourites folder on my SD card too.

Only three, sooo difficult. I would have Radar Love and I could easily pick three 'Purple tracks, but in the interests of a little diversity (all old-school though, don't judge ) I would be happy with these:

- Highway Star by Deep Purple from Made in Japan
- Welcome to The Jungle by Guns n Roses from Appetite for Destruction
- Free Bird by Lynyrd Skynyrd from (Pronounced 'Lĕh-'nérd 'Skin-'nérd), I think

Hmm, nothing chilled. Think that should get me points!

... but then... in days we'd sweat it out on the streets of a runaway American dream,
at night we ride through the mansions of glory in suicide machines.
Sprung from cages out on highway 9,
Chrome wheeled, fuel injected, and steppin' out over the line ....

How's that not perfect? Only three allowed though, damn it


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Heath said:


> Lots of threads about music ie SD cards,B&O etc. Thought it might be interesting to see what a diverse lot we are who drive the TT. So how about picking your best 3 driving the TT songs. My 3 are
> Radar Love by Golden Earring
> Bad Company by 5 Finger Death Punch
> Sweet Child Of Mine by Guns N' Roses


I agree the Radar love, but i normally have the video on while I'm driving..


----------



## berniethebolt (Oct 31, 2016)

1. Tom Petty - Running Down a Dream
2. Don Henley - Boys of Summer
3. Johnathan Richman & The Modern Lovers - Roadrunner

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Toshiba said:


> Heath said:
> 
> 
> > Lots of threads about music ie SD cards,B&O etc. Thought it might be interesting to see what a diverse lot we are who drive the TT. So how about picking your best 3 driving the TT songs. My 3 are
> ...


Sorry, what song was that again. 

Sent from my iPhone so this is what Autocorrect thinks I mean.


----------



## Tailwagger (Aug 13, 2016)

Situational, here are a few...

Too fast, early morning, on rural back roads: Scarecrow - Beck
Too fast, late night, on urban side streets: Been Caught Stealing - Jane's Addiction
Daytime cruising on an empty highway: Put on a Happy Face -Tony Bennett
Nighttime cruising on an empty highway: Feeling Alright -Traffic
In town, in the rain: All Along the Watchtower: Jimi Hendrix 
Suffering in the morning rush hour: Earn Enough for Us -XTC
Suffering in the evening rush hour: One of the Millions - XTC
Frustrated when monkeying with MMI: Pinch of Distraction -Telemetry Orchestra
Waiting for service at Audi: Hurdy Gurdy Man - Butthole Surfers
Trying to call home, but no cell signal: Communication Breakdown - Led Zeppelin
Just out for a drive: No particular place to go - Chuck Berry


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

I only listen to the wireless, specifically the World Service. Or Radio 4 for something lighter.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Toshiba said:


> Heath said:
> 
> 
> > Lots of threads about music ie SD cards,B&O etc. Thought it might be interesting to see what a diverse lot we are who drive the TT. So how about picking your best 3 driving the TT songs. My 3 are
> ...


  :lol:

Oh my,I'm in a froth


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

3 songs,that's unfair !

However when pushing it and in heavy rotation:

Joan Jett-Bad reputation

Kasabian-Club foot

Artic Monkeys-I bet you look on the dance floor.

There's so many good tunes from AC-DC,Nickleback,Fountains of Wayne,Charlatans etc,where do you end !


----------



## ROBH49 (Jun 13, 2013)

My best three songs would have to be.

1 Smoke on the Water / Deep Purple.
2 Thunder Struck / AC/DC.
3 Rescue Me / Y&T.

Its nice to see that I`m not the only old school die hard rocker on this forum. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## basher (Sep 9, 2015)

ROBH49 said:


> My best three songs would have to be.
> 
> 1 Smoke on the Water / Deep Purple.
> 2 Thunder Struck / AC/DC.
> ...


Another Y&T fan!! [smiley=dude.gif]

I swap between Planet Rock and whatever shuffles on my ipod (which is 90% heavy rock / metal). I can't choose 3 songs... I can't even choose 3 bands!


----------



## ROBH49 (Jun 13, 2013)

basher said:


> ROBH49 said:
> 
> 
> > My best three songs would have to be.
> ...


Yeah basher love Y&T seen them live about 6 or 7 times and have every single album.
Same thing goes for AC/DC my two favourite bands in the world rock on dude. [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif]


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

Darude sandstorm on loop


----------



## ROBH49 (Jun 13, 2013)

tt3600 said:


> Darude sandstorm on loop


One of the best dance tracks of all time mate (NICE) :lol: :lol:


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

Boston!

Edit : But having seen Tosh's Radar Love, it 'comes' first by a very short 'head'.....


----------



## Arbalest (Feb 27, 2015)

So now it's official; TT mk3's tend to be driven by lovers of hardrock/heavy metal! Nothing wrong with that either and I have some similar stuff on my MP3 which I use in the car all the time. However for a slightly different slant I would select:

Moonlight Shadow Mike Oldfield/Maggie Reilly
Foul Play Robert Cray
Driver's Seat Sniff 'n' the Tears (with apologies to those having problems with their supersports seats!)

For shaving seconds off your best time (see earlier post) how about the last couple of minutes of 'The Chain' by Fleetwood Mac!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

SpudZ said:


> Boston!
> 
> Edit : But having seen Tosh's Radar Love, it 'comes' first by a very short 'head'.....


Wifes sister - she's such a cock tease.

This is the other one i watch - no idea what the music sounds like however..


----------



## jjg (Feb 14, 2010)

Apart from Tosh' excellent contributions 

(Not saying it's an age thing but....)

Overdose - AC/DC
Child in Time - Deep Purple
Master of the Universe - Hawkwind


----------



## CiLA (Oct 31, 2015)




----------



## Xiano (Mar 18, 2016)

I'm currently enjoying Flume in the TT. His music really shows off the B&O in all its glory. "Never Be Like You" is a particularly good track for this. Also "Rusty Nails" and "A New Error" by Moderat.


----------



## Edinburra (Aug 19, 2016)

My top three tracks have to be ... 
1) Danger Zone, Kenny Loggins.
2) I Love to Boogie, T-Rex.
3) Eye of the Tiger, Survivor.

There are of course many more but one that should be of everybody's list is The Beach Boys *"Little Deuce Coupe"*,


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

No Sleep till Hammersmith-Motorhead (live album)


----------



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

Supremacy- Muse
Levitation- Hawkwind
Highway Star - Deep Purple

I've had to stop playing 'Thinderstruck' before I get done for speeding.
And one of the best albums currently playing in the TT through the B&O is Ultimate Santana.


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Knights of Cydonia - Muse
Revolt into Style - Bill Nelson's Red Noise
New Rose - The Damned


----------



## Daz (Jul 16, 2002)

Celine Dion - My heart will go on.

The Kids from Fame - Starmaker

Black Lace - Agadoo.


----------



## Arbalest (Feb 27, 2015)

Excellent choices Daz; bit surprised 'Save your kisses for me' by Brotherhood of Man didn't make it into your top 3, but I'm sure it was nearly there.


----------



## Daz (Jul 16, 2002)

Well, you can only have three can't ya.

Shaky, Maria & The Pogues would be on in a few days


----------



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

Daz said:


> Well, you can only have three can't ya.
> 
> Shaky, Maria & The Pogues would be on in a few days


................and driving home for Christmas- Chris Rea


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Matrix said:


> Daz said:
> 
> 
> > Well, you can only have three can't ya.
> ...


----------



## Daz (Jul 16, 2002)

Come on embrace your inner Santa

"Snow is falling.......


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Thunderstruck seems to be on most play lists...

Sanctuary- The Cult

Juicy- B.I.G.


----------



## swanny78 (Oct 14, 2015)

Thunderstruck - AC\DC oh yes
Back in Black - Also AC\DC

Please everyone try Battleflag by lo-fidelity allstars, another great (but unknown track)


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

The Cheeky Girls - Touch My Bum
Black Lace - Agadoo
The Fast Food Rockers - Fast Food Song
Mr Blobby	- Mr Blobby


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Toshiba said:


> The Cheeky Girls - Touch My Bum
> Black Lace - Agadoo
> The Fast Food Rockers - Fast Food Song
> Mr Blobby	- Mr Blobby


You forgot the crazy fecker that is the crazy frog


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Only if you're driving a 60k RS.


----------



## crabman (Feb 3, 2016)

The fast bit in the middle of Echoes by Pink Floyd.


----------



## datamonkey (Jan 23, 2012)

Best driving tune for me has always been Rearviewmirror by Pearl Jam. The end of that tune gives me a twitchy accelerator foot! 

Too many others to mention but some old skool hardcore or 90's detroit techno are always good! :lol:


----------



## Quizzical (Sep 6, 2015)

For out and out 'yeehah!' driving it has to be:
Queen - *Headlong*
"...he used to be a man with a stick in his hand..."  





For mellowed-out cruising I often play this track (about speedway racing):
Mark Knopfler - *The Car Was The One
*"...it was his Cobra I wanted, the car was the one..." 8) 





And if someone were to start a thread named 'Toshiba's Spiffing Music Collection', this would be my contribution:
Lene Alexandra - *My Boobs Are OK!!!
*"...no matter what they say, I know they're OK..."


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Quizzical said:


> Lene Alexandra - *My Boobs Are OK!!!
> *"...no matter what they say, I know they're OK..."


I wondered where Miss Boobs had got to.....by far the best song on this thread.


----------

